# New Ping Screen?



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I saw this on another site so I can only speculate on how real it is but assuming it's legit I think it's a vast improvement. Has anyone else actually seen this change on their app?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

That no thanks button cost them only a few million to develop and 5 years to figure out. Idiots run the company


----------



## AZAV8R (Oct 7, 2016)

I noticed they changed the entire app screen last night around 9pm local. Instead of a car, you're now a circle with an arrow in it, the map is a different type, and they switched the online button from the right to the left. Haven't had a ping yet so haven't seen that screen. This is on iOS.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fake.


----------



## tirebiter (Sep 13, 2015)

Didn't see that here yet, but they could be playing with it.
You can give different drivers different screens and stuff,
and see how it works out (maybe fewer cancellations?)


----------



## UberwithStuber (Jan 18, 2017)

AZAV8R said:


> I noticed they changed the entire app screen last night around 9pm local. Instead of a car, you're now a circle with an arrow in it, the map is a different type, and they switched the online button from the right to the left. Haven't had a ping yet so haven't seen that screen. This is on iOS.


I noticed same changes. Also, night screen was black background. Missing was the OVERVIEW button on the upper right.
I think it was better in the navigation, and screen changes, but the destination the pax are going to blipped off to quickly.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Fake.


Totally!


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

Mock up by a Reddit user.


----------



## talisheek (Mar 22, 2017)

Got the new ping for first time tonight. It took me by surprise.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

talisheek said:


> Got the new ping for first time tonight. It took me by surprise.


Same here, but without the "NO THANKS" option.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

So this might be real afterall? I sure hope so, even if it just allows me to see more of the map. Many times I can't tell were they are because because I can't see anything so far so I just let it pass hehe


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Oh, it's real alright, caught me off guard at first

I stopped driving for a while because my dogs chewed up my glasses, went to LensCrafters to get a new pair same day and just got back on the road two nights ago, I heard the ping sound and glanced over at my phone, saw what I thought was the map and news feed and thought "why am I getting the ping sound without getting a... Oh, that's not the news feed, that's a ping"


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

Still haven't gotten it. I got a new on-route screen today, though. Looks more modern and up to date and hard to read if you don't have glasses like I do.


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

I do like the fact it's more landscape friendly. Can actually see all the info.


----------



## excel2345 (Dec 14, 2015)

Here in New England we have lots of small towns. Each has a main st, elm st, maple st etc. Losing the town means I 'll probably miss some quick exits off the highway. This isn't an improvement.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

this new screen is awful, cant see the address and if its a far away ping you have no idea where they are......


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

And wait til the map turns 180 degrees and you think you are picking up in the direction you're headed, just to find out after acceptance you have to go backwards! This new 'material' screen is crap.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I hate that map spinning thing.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

This looks like the screen I have gotten since I first started driving about three weeks ago. The only difference is that I get a little arrow in a circle for my position and a little person in a square for the passenger pickup location.



excel2345 said:


> Here in New England we have lots of small towns. Each has a main st, elm st, maple st etc. Losing the town means I 'll probably miss some quick exits off the highway. This isn't an improvement.


You get printed instructions at the top of the screen for each turn like ".5 miles left on main St" with an arrow.


----------



## Amarillo not so slim (Oct 3, 2017)

We're always the last in line, so....


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> I hate that map spinning thing.


I like the map spinning thing when in navigation mode, which tends to automatically zoom in to show you just the immediate area. When not in nav mode, and showing the entire route from beginning to end, the feature often gets confusing - particularly when it can't figure out which way you are headed and the map spins this way and that.


----------

